

Piercing The Corporate Veil - Jim_Neath
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2010/03/piercing-the-corporate-veil.html

======
hga
" _I said last week that forming a company is the best way to "putting a
buffer between you and the business." But as Shawn and others point out in
last week's comment thread, you can't just pretend to be a business, you have
to be a business._ "

Else you might find yourself in litigation where that buffer disappears and
you are personally liable, the term of art being "Piercing The Corporate
Veil".

Don't let this happen to you.

Additional note: something that _always_ pierces the corporate veil is failure
to pay payroll taxes. No matter who's fault it is, the IRS will come after you
personally with a rusty knife. Don't try to finesse this and make absolutely
sure you trust whomever is actually doing it.

